# Veterans



## oldognewtrick (May 25, 2013)

Thank-you to all who have served and are serving for your service to our country. 

If you know a vet, take a minute this weekend to thank them for their service.


----------



## havasu (May 25, 2013)

I second this. Shake a hand, buy a meal, or give a call to a Veteran and say thank you!


----------



## cruzn57 (May 25, 2013)

I was drafted in 1969,  it was  a time of my life I do not care to discuss.
not the best days of my life.
I did what i was asked, and did not complain.......
But I support any and all veterans, and thank them for their service.
Prayers.


----------



## Chris (May 25, 2013)

Maybe I should call my dad?


----------



## havasu (May 25, 2013)

I believe I will go to the cemetery and place flowers on my Mom and Dad's (both WWII Vets) gravesites on Monday. Long overdue.


----------



## Rusty (May 26, 2013)

cruzn57 said:


> I was drafted in 1969,  it was  a time of my life I do not care to discuss.
> not the best days of my life.
> I did what i was asked, and did not complain.......
> But I support any and all veterans, and thank them for their service.
> Prayers.



Same here.


----------



## glock26USMC (May 30, 2014)

Thank you for the support !  Proudly serves USMC

Semper Fi !!


----------



## StingRayCaretaker (Apr 29, 2015)

glock26USMC said:


> Thank you for the support !  Proudly serves USMC
> 
> Semper Fi !!



Don't know if you were in Camp Lejeune but someone recently leaked the chemicals in the water supply problem.  It was noticed in the early fifties and still no public announcement.  I called and they set up a physical to test for related physical health related problems.  Took forty one years to get medical benefits so I was not surprised in the decades of delay or non notification.  They have been paying claims.  It remains very secretive.


----------



## havasu (Apr 29, 2015)

^^^Thank you for this.


----------



## havasu (Apr 29, 2015)

Sting Ray, I posted on my other site  www.glockforum.com and this was the first response I received. 

*Thank you for bringing attention to this!!

My grandfather served in the Marines and was stationed at Camp Lejeune. Both of my grandparents, my oldest aunt and my Mom all died of cancer. One if my other aunts has no hair on her entire body and one uncle can't get his own medical records from numerous surgeries the government did.

I applaud you bringing awareness to this issue. Thank you for posting this on the civilian side as there are plenty of civilians who were affected. I always say that when one member of the family serves, they all serve, but this is insane. 

If I had known this sooner I could have had my Mom tested and then she may have still been with me today. Instead she died at 55 after her mother drank the water that they knew was poisoned. (My Mom was exposed in utero.) I also missed many years with my grandparents, who both died of the same type of cancer (a statistical indicator of environmental exposure). 

Please, if anyone was there and could have been exposed, or if your family was exposed, get tested right away!! There are people like me who have watched two generations of my family suffer and die, only for me to find out after losing my Mom that this could have been at least lessened if not prevented by better/more thorough cancer screening for those exposed.
__________________*


----------

